# want to share a story about a pretty girl update 4/2



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

A kitty who has been spayed and released. She has been here for the 9 years I have worked in this section and the business's have asked to kitty people not to put out food anymore because it creates problems with the crows hanging around eating the food and pooping on all the cars. So they stopped. Hopefully they moved the feeding to another area. I have not seen the kitty in almost a year. I saw this same kitty again a month ago and she was skin and bones. I want so bad to catch her and take her and let her loose in my neighborhood. But The cat lady (as I call her) stopped by and asked if we were feeding them again as she had seen bowls out. I said no that I had seen this kitty and how skinny she was that I started to put out food on the days I was here for her. I told her what I wanted to do and she warned me she was feral and might bite and that she had tried that and kitty just keeps comming back here. I am still thinking about it, because she is such a sweetie and I am not sure she is as feral as as the cat lady says. This kitty we at work call Shadow lets me pet her and comes in a lays on my desk sometimes.
I wish I could add her to my clan but money and vet wise it is not a possibility. I will continue to leave out food the 3 days I am here. I have not seen her in a week now and am a bit worried. I still leave food and it is gone the next day so fingers and paws crossed Shadow is still surviving. I did get pictures of her so here she is Shadow


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

What a pretty girl!  I hope you're able to help her. If she comes close to you and lets you pet her, then I would say she isn't feral. 

If you're willing to move her to your neighborhood and keep feeding her, and you feel that she would be safe there, then go for it! Do you have a no-kill rescue group, Humane Society or government Animal Control near you? Many times those organizations will lend out humane traps, and give advice for catching and moving cats.

Lastly, if you think she's tame enough to be someone's pet, you could always try to find her a real home, either through Pet Finder or a local shelter or rescue group. (You would just want to make sure it's a no-kill shelter, though.)

Good luck, and please keep us posted!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww.. she is just a beauty Donna... Many hugs and thanks to you for looking after her. I doubt she is feral if she is coming to you for pets/love. She's probably just a stray... Keep us posted!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

I feel honered as I am the only one she lets touch her. Sad though I still have not seen her again. The rain is here so I am hoping she is in a safe warm dry place.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If this cat is truely feral she would run. Unless you _corner her_ she would not attack you and bite! 

Why would this woman not want feral fed? Am I misunderstanding it? Heck, whats a little bird poop! keep feeding her where your at!

Do note if you move her to a different location she has only a 50% chance of surviving. 

She is beautiful.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

This little girl is still hanging around, and as skinny as ever. Tina The cat lady said she keeps trapping her and she just returns. I have not seen her since my last post. Tina called me and asked again if I could take her. Since she has taken a liking to me. Which I can't my four are more than I can handle money wise. 
What are the odds of taking a feral/stray cat from one location and releasing her in another? I want to take her to my town 30 miles away and release her into another feral colony there. I have talked to the lady that takes care of them and she is willing to try. So sunday I will pick her up from Tina and bring her there. What are her chances do you think? It is in an open park area along the river. So not as much traffic as she is used too. Will she try to go back? Send prayers she doesn't


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's something I've never done. I have found homes for strays that I couldn't keep, but they were kept indoors. Otherwise, they came back to me. If you had decided to move her, and she was your own cat, you would have to keep her indoors for weeks. However, since she would be going to another outdoor colony, I couldn't possibly predict what she will do. It's "iffy." She would have to bond with the lady who feeds the colony and fit in with the colony. We know the propensity of a cat to return to the area she considers home.

Evidently, she's a stray. Is she spayed? She's a lovely looking cat. Have you tried finding a home or no-kill shelter for her? She's not a true feral, and you would be giving her the gift of a wonderful life.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If this sweet kitty keeps returning its almost a given she will try to make it back to where she is from even if you move her 30 miles away. Her chances of survival are not good at all if you do that. Anyway you can bring her in or find some one to try to foster her?


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Just wanted to give an update. It was agreed if they move the feeding station to the very back of the industrial park the cat people can continue to feed them. I guess it is working. She came to visit today and although she is still a bit skinny she is filling out more. I just happened to have a can of food which I gave her. She let me get close but not enough to touch. I am so glad it worked out this way!!!! It has been 6 months since I have seen her and I am so relieved that I didn't try to move her.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's good news. I hope she gets back to her normal weight.


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome news Donna.... thank goodness she is doing well !!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Such good news. Thank you for updating us. I dont know how involved you want to get but you might consider putting deworming meds in canned food for her her. Sometimes they cant gain weight cuz of that problem.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Such good news. Thank you for updating us. I dont know how involved you want to get but you might consider putting deworming meds in canned food for her her. Sometimes they cant gain weight cuz of that problem.


They should have checked that out when they trapped her, when I was going to take her, she was to get all shots updated before I took her. But that is a good thing to ask? If I can't get a hold of the cat people can she be wormed twice without any issues???


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If you can reach them, yes, it would be a good thing to ask. If you can't reach them, call the vet, tell him the situation, and ask when it would be appropriate to worm her. Some worm medications have to be given twice.


----------

